# Site Failure: Timeout - in vpsBoard



## DragonDF (Nov 24, 2013)

I do not know if this has happened with others members but I have had this problem when I click on a link or try to update a page.

--
Site Failure: Timeout

Sorry but a timeout occured while loading this page. It is possible that the site is busy and unable to process your request at this time.

Please refresh now or try again later.
--

I haven't had problems in others forums.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 24, 2013)

May be a result of x4b... working out some kinks.

I've not experienced it myself.

Mind doing a traceroute and letting me know what endpoint you get?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 24, 2013)

VPSboard pages load slower for me now. I guess because of the filtering change 

From Sri Lanka


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute www.vpsboard.com
traceroute to www.vpsboard.com (198.251.81.162), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)  0.672 ms  1.642 ms  1.742 ms
 2  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  3.607 ms  3.839 ms  4.073 ms
 3  220.247.232.96 (220.247.232.96)  11.551 ms  11.772 ms  12.005 ms
 4  222.165.184.150 (222.165.184.150)  12.620 ms  14.105 ms  15.331 ms
 5  222.165.175.34 (222.165.175.34)  16.812 ms  18.418 ms  19.128 ms
 6  so-2-0-0.nyc25.ip4.tinet.net (216.221.157.9)  416.861 ms  424.157 ms  308.149 ms
 7  xe-0-3-1.nyc34.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.110.238)  307.236 ms  307.469 ms xe-0-2-1.nyc34.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.110.234)  307.951 ms
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  . (162.220.32.18)  308.836 ms  309.057 ms  309.293 ms
11  * * *
12  199.195.255.103 (199.195.255.103)  306.638 ms  306.719 ms  306.328 ms
13  node-199-195-81-162.reverse.x4b.me (198.251.81.162)  305.690 ms  305.850 ms  306.055 ms
```


----------



## RLT (Nov 24, 2013)

It happened on my Verizon cell several times this past week.


----------



## 5n1p (Nov 24, 2013)

Happened to me too today few times, don't have screenshot but will take one next time I see it.

I think it was 522 error for me, not sure thought.


----------



## dano (Nov 24, 2013)

I haven't seen any timeouts here, but I will keep it in my mind and post if I run into it.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Nov 24, 2013)

I get them constantly


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 24, 2013)

Did have the timeout only once today.

Will do a traceroute next time it occures.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Nov 24, 2013)

probably %30 of the time I click a link for this forum it goes strait to a chrome failure message, timeout or could not load. At least for me it has been happening for a while.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 24, 2013)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> probably %30 of the time I click a link for this forum it goes strait to a chrome failure message, timeout or could not load. At least for me it has been happening for a while.


Was it happening before the last 2 or 3 days?


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 24, 2013)

It just does it for me while trying to view the industry news section. The rest of the forum appears to work without issue.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 24, 2013)

For those of you who are having issues, please post a traceroute.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

Oddly I haven't had a single problem. I guess I am slacking and need to use the site more


----------



## MannDude (Nov 24, 2013)

Please let me know if the issue continues.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 24, 2013)

If you are having issues accessing any pages and get the error I posted above clear your cache it fixes the issue.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah. I highly doubt it is a server or network error at this point.


----------



## Hannan (Nov 24, 2013)

It happened to me few times today as well.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 24, 2013)

Hannan said:


> It happened to me few times today as well.


Yikes! Have you tried multiple computers?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Nov 24, 2013)

I think this is some sort of dns or caching thing.

When this happens to me I just click reload and its fine, its not a timeout like it attempts to load for a while.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 24, 2013)

I have this issue when I use muhh proxy or VPN.

It seems that the filter hates it a lot.

When I turn them off, no timeouts.


----------



## Dylan (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm getting some abnormally long page loading times, but no timeouts.


----------

